
Performing Hyperparameter Optimization with Amazon Machine Learning - alexcmu
https://github.com/alexandraj777/machine-learning-samples/tree/master/hyperparameter-optimization
======
alexcmu
I was playing around with Amazon ML and built a quick hyperparameter
optimization example based on Amazon's GitHub example for k-fold cross
validation. I'm an engineer at SigOpt so there's a SigOpt example, but I've
also included a non-SigOpt hyperparameter optimization pipeline that updates
the old Amazon k-fold cross validation example to boto3, runs as a single
file, and lets you provide a list of hyperparameters upfront.

